# Wheel Woolies



## SamUK

Daam these things are expensive!

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-woolies-wheel-brush-kit/prod_1037.html

So are they really that good? my wheel has loads of spokes and thinking these make may make my life ealier...

http://www.bmautosport.co.uk/showro...ncave-105-rears-p-4230?cPath=51_24_147_35_239

Anyone got any thoughts?

Also is there a cheaper version available or anyone know of any offers on at the moment?


----------



## Naddy37

SamUK said:


> So are they really that good? my wheel has loads of spokes and thinking these make may make my life ealier...


In a word, yes. As they say, you've only got to buy them once. The mid sized brush will probably be ideal for those wheels.


----------



## SamUK

lol,,i was hoping you did not say that

is that a good price?


----------



## Bartl

How much room do you have between the callipers and the wheels?


----------



## SamUK

not much i think..i cant reach the calipers..

the distance maybe an inch...can check..

why?


----------



## nbray67

Sam.
They are a sound investment, should be around the £36 mark for all 3 but I never use the really small brush. I find the large brush is adequate for my Reno alloys as it squashes down really easily for getting into the tighter gaps as per my pic.
I use the middle sized brush for getting in-between the caliper and inner rim.


----------



## Bartl

SamUK said:


> not much i think..i cant reach the calipers..
> 
> the distance maybe an inch...can check..
> 
> why?


Because there's really no point in spending that much on them if they can't fit between the calliper and the inner rim.


----------



## SamUK

nearly convinced...

so i should be able to do the wheel with the woollies, except the face of the rim?

guessing it will also speed upt he process? am i want to be washing may twice a week?

some pics


----------



## Bartl

You'll be fine with them mate. They are a great purchase, you won't be disappointed by them.


----------



## MEH4N

If your unsure about them, maybe get the single angled wheel woolie first. I have all 4 and got them from elite car care, can't fault them along with their service.


----------



## nbray67

You'll have no problem there with the large and middle sized brush.
The large one I also use on the front face but my alloys are sealed with a ceramic coating so cleaning is pretty quick and easy with a simple shampoo mix.


----------



## luke w

Buy them. You won't regret it!


----------



## svended

As some have said they cost a bit but you will only need to buy them once. They are so easy to use and durable they will pay for themselves in no time at all. I wouldn't do without mine.


----------



## stuartr

You spend £800 on alloys and think £40 for wheel woolies is expensive :lol:


----------



## PS CUP

They are well worth it! and the spoke back (bent) ones are a great addition!


----------



## SamUK

Bought :car:


----------



## svended

Good lad. You really won't regret it.


----------



## SamUK

anyone ordered from these guys before?

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/


----------



## SamUK

Well they arrived...£32 delivered...


----------



## NeilG40

Do they match the photo on the site? The ones I got in the group buy ages ago the material on the end is more ball shaped.


----------



## Hasan1

There the new ones


----------



## SamUK

Yep...I would think so too...as other suppliers sell the same looking ones one..


----------



## trueno86

where did u order it from for £32??? I am tempted to get these as well


----------



## SamUK

trueno86 said:


> where did u order it from for £32??? I am tempted to get these as well


http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/

there was an offer code, i cant find it..

£34 inc delivery.. still


----------



## Spoony

I'm not massively taken by wheel woolies, I'm much preferring the EZ Brush


----------



## SamUK

Is the ez brush..narrow at the front and wider at the rear?

I have one if these and found that it splashes me when pulling the brush back out of the spokes...

Wheel woolies, I found good...little over priced though!


----------



## GleemSpray

Mine just arrived the other day.

I set about the Alloys that I thought were pretty clean on my 18 month old car, using the Wheel Woollies and spraying Surfex HD @ 10:1

WOW ! - The Woolies get right into every space and this waterfall of brown gunk just ran out. I wanted to avoid having to take the wheels off for proper cleaning and I think the Woollies are the answer. Using the baby woolie I was able to get virtually to the inner rim.

Very impressed with them.


----------



## SystemClenz

Spoony said:


> I'm not massively taken by wheel woolies, I'm much preferring the EZ Brush


I'm with you Spoony :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

I think the new Carbon Collective wheel wands are better than the whel woolies. The heads are thinner than the WW therefore making it much easier to get into small nooks and crannies on my alloys. Even the biggest one could get into the small nooks whereas with the WW only the small one would.


----------



## nbray67

Blueberry said:


> I think the new Carbon Collective wheel wands are better than the whel woolies. The heads are thinner than the WW therefore making it much easier to get into small nooks and crannies on my alloys. Even the biggest one could get into the small nooks whereas with the WW only the small one would.


They look the same to me buddy. Are the CC ones that much thinner then?


----------



## srod

SystemClenz said:


> I'm with you Spoony :thumb:


I'm with you! 

I find the woolies useful on perhaps 1/4 of the cars I do. Usually end up using other brushes or an mf cloth.


----------



## Blueberry

nbray67 said:


> They look the same to me buddy. Are the CC ones that much thinner then?


Very much so. I'd say the biggest head of the WW is around 3". The biggest CC head is around an inch and a half. These are going off the top of my head. I'm not actually got them in front of me but the difference in sizes is very noticeable.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I've got the cc wheel wands and they are top notch


----------



## TomG

neilos said:


> In a word, yes. As they say, you've only got to buy them once. The mid sized brush will probably be ideal for those wheels.


Couldn't agree more. Since buying the WW's, I've hardly used my Vikan and Daytona wheel brushes.


----------



## james_death

If you really want the best for your wheels then the wheel woolies will serve you well, they do take a while to dry out well the biggest does i have 2 sets the old and the new never opened the new set and only used the old set about 3 times.

I just reach for the valet pro one.

You have some very nice wheels there and they do deserve the woolies but save the woolies just for your car there and use a cheaper brush if doing other vehicles. Unless its say a Ferrari ...:lol:


----------



## S40

Hi all,

Could you please tell me whether Wheel Woolies would work with my wheel? -The spokes are quite close together, see the attached photo! 

Thanks!  :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

S40 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could you please tell me whether Wheel Woolies would work with my wheel? -The spokes are quite close together, see the attached photo!
> 
> Thanks!  :thumb:


Either the large or the medium will be fine on your alloys.


----------



## Stu Mac

I am just got my wheel woolies delivered yesterday from PB and I impressed already. I had previously bought the small angled woolie which I think is great for got getting behind wheels. I would recommend a purchase


----------



## Pittsy

Just wanted to mirror the love for wheel woollies, initially I was sceptical about spending the thick end of 30 sheets on 'just a wheel brush' but wow what a difference. 
The big one gets behind my spokes perfectly then when I reach the caliper the medium one does the job, I just use a detailing brush on the face and Bobs ya uncle. 
Need to get an angled one though as it's hard to get behind the spokes... 
Any recommendations i.e. Price /service etc?:thumb:
Oh and the small one.... Brilliant for grilles at the front:thumb:


----------



## delz0r

I find the large wheel wollie perfect for my alloys, they have 4 large spokes.


----------



## Stu Mac

Go for it, I got my wheel woolies delivered yesterday after previously buying the small angled woolly. I would highly recommend them


----------



## S40

Ordered!


----------



## JwilliamsM

by far the best brushes i have used. glad i bought them, they don't scratch either! in fact i have just ordered the angled one


----------



## Pittsy

jayz_son said:


> by far the best brushes i have used. glad i bought them, they don't scratch either! in fact i have just ordered the angled one


Where from and how much if you don't mind me asking :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM

Pittsy said:


> Where from and how much if you don't mind me asking :thumb:


i got the wheel woolies from savers choice uk or something to that effect, they were a few quid cheaper than most places online, £33 IIRC
i bought the angled one from polished bliss though


----------



## Pittsy

jayz_son said:


> i got the wheel woolies from savers choice uk or something to that effect, they were a few quid cheaper than most places online, £33 IIRC
> i bought the angled one from polished bliss though


Cheers fella, got a set of straight ones last week it was just the angled one I was after. Will have a look onPB :thumb:


----------



## S40

Pittsy said:


> Cheers fella, got a set of straight ones last week it was just the angled one I was after. Will have a look onPB :thumb:


Hi, Just had a look on Savers Choice UK and they seem to sell the large angled Wheel Woolie too! £14.75 with free delivery! Just thought of letting you know! :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

S40 said:


> Hi, Just had a look on Savers Choice UK and they seem to sell the large angled Wheel Woolie too! £14.75 with free delivery! Just thought of letting you know! :thumb:


Oooh, cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Probably one of the best products I have bought


----------



## Neno330

Very good


----------



## Pittsy

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Probably one of the best products I have bought


He has got the same pump sprayer as me:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Pittsy said:


> He has got the same pump sprayer as me:thumb:


He is me and I think I got it from Asda for a couple of quid pal👍


----------



## S40

Hi all,

I just received my Wheel Woolies today and the medium and small Woolie seem to be a different material than the large one. Could you please confirm? Thanks!


----------



## Cookies

S40 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my Wheel Woolies today and the medium and small Woolie seem to be a different material than the large one. Could you please confirm? Thanks!


They may just be denser as the fibres are considerably longer on the large one. Any pics?


----------



## S40

You may be right, they're in the garage now! If I get a moment tonight, I'll post a picture up, otherwise it'll be tomorrow.  Sorry!


----------



## Pittsy

Rabidracoon28 said:


> He is me and I think I got it from Asda for a couple of quid pal👍


Mine was a asda jobbie too, brought a couple and still going strong :thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Good piece of kit very pleased with mine !!


----------



## Cookies

S40 said:


> You may be right, they're in the garage now! If I get a moment tonight, I'll post a picture up, otherwise it'll be tomorrow.  Sorry!


No worries chum. My big one is more woolly (oooh er missus) than the other two if that makes sense. They're more of a velour.








Are these like yours?
Cooks


----------



## S40

Cookies said:


> No worries chum. My big one is more woolly (oooh er missus) than the other two if that makes sense. They're more of a velour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these like yours?
> Cooks


Yep... From that picture they look very similar. I'll definitely post a picture up tomorrow.  Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Mine are exactly the same as the picture above


----------



## JB052

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Probably one of the best products I have bought


What product is being used in the 2nd sprayer (the pump up one)? Is it distilled water?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

JB052 said:


> What product is being used in the 2nd sprayer (the pump up one)? Is it distilled water?


Tap water


----------



## JB052

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Tap water


Thanks,:thumb:

the tap water where I live would leave chalk marks on black wheels hence my question, although I could apply a QD afterwards.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

JB052 said:


> Thanks,:thumb:
> 
> the tap water where I live would leave chalk marks on black wheels hence my question, although I could apply a QD afterwards.


I recommend to people living in hard water areas to buy and use supermarket bottled mineral water. At the last look Asda were selling their SmartPrice water for 17p for 2L.


----------



## MikeyR

There are some called wheel furby which are cheap and apparently good mate!!


----------



## JJ0063

I keep considering these for my wheels:










Problem I have is finding something to clean the nooks & crannies around the rivets etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## CrouchingWayne

What about one of the stubby detail brushes people use around badges etc?


----------



## muzzer

Wheel Woolies are amazing, they can get into all sorts of places and even though you dont think it can, they clean even the dirtiest of wheels. The wheels on my skoda had never been cleaned round the back yet when i used the wheel woolies, you could see where i had cleaned.


----------



## LEE5336

*Be lost without them*

I use these every wash. Might get angled ones at some point if price drops.


----------



## Pittsy

LEE5336 said:


> I use these every wash. Might get angled ones at some point if price drops.


A nice little GB on the angled ones might be an idea for some one.... :thumb:
My funds are a little limited too what with Crimbo etc


----------



## hb150

as they say you get what you pay for great buy guys


----------



## Mikej857

I bought an angled brush and can't get on with it so I've only used it once but the normal set of 3 I use more or less at every wash


----------



## LEE5336

I too manage with the regular 3 pack of wheel woollies. Would only buy the angled one's to try them out to be honest.


----------



## Blueberry

I've only recently bought the angled brush and wish I'd bought it years ago. It makes such a difference getting right behind the spokes. Yes you have to angle your hand / arm differently to get right behind the spokes but It's great. Cleans the dirt off really well.


----------



## hutchingsp

They're not cheap but they last - not sure if they were branded as Wheel Woolies but I still have mine from 2006 or there abouts, and it's good as new which probably makes it a bit of a bargain.


----------



## Cookies

Was just surfing around eBay and a company called Rim and Tyre Direct are selling the set of 3 wheel woollies for £55.99!!!!!!! And the angled brush on its own is £32.99 on its own!!! 

I'm sorry but I think that is just a total and utter rip off!!!

Cooks


----------



## Klausternm

They are on Amazon for less than that


----------



## Jmax

This is where I got mine @Cookies

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit.html

They were the cheapest I could find delivered to NI and do the angled brush for another £14.95


----------



## Cookies

Cheers @jmax.

I have the set of 3 and if I remember correctly they were around £35 ish. I couldn't believe that company were charging almost that for the angled one on its own.

Btw - I didn't realise the @ before a username triggered a notification! Thanks for that bud..


----------



## MDC250

Whilst relatively expensive, the angled WW is worth it Cooks.


----------



## Cookies

Always meant to buy it just never got round to it. However, I'll give it a miss if it's 33 quid lol.


----------



## MDC250

Totally agree at that price


----------



## m4rkymark

Jmax said:


> This is where I got mine @Cookies
> 
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit.html
> 
> They were the cheapest I could find delivered to NI and do the angled brush for another £14.95


They are just along the road from me, never heard of them before - useful to know though.


----------



## MDC250

m4rkymark said:


> They are just along the road from me, never heard of them before - useful to know though.


Ha, they have free delivery on everything!

Imran is a nice guy and they have a good range of products which is growing...


----------



## DouglasH

Bought a set from Saverschoice last week, used them last night for first time, used all 3 and they were great, however afterwards when cold water rinsing out my buckets and Woolies, I noticed fibres coming away from the big one, has anyone else found this.


----------



## ICBM

You got the Alopecia version..


----------



## svended

The first couple of uses your going to get a few loose fibres but my Wheel Woolies are still going strong and they get used often and I'll be honest I don't really look after them. I use them with wheel cleaners and fallout removers and get a rinse and thrown into a bucket till next time.


----------



## Pittsy

I still get the odd fibre coming off from time to time but after a years use they still look like new:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

svended said:


> The first couple of uses your going to get a few loose fibres but my Wheel Woolies are still going strong and they get used often and I'll be honest I don't really look after them. I use them with wheel cleaners and fallout removers and get a rinse and thrown into a bucket till next time.


If it's any help I always leave them in the bucket with a little verso and water for an hour or so whilst I am doing the other jobs then rinse them out. 
I have drilled holes in the handle and got a cheap rack and hooks from Ikea and hang them up to dry, they seem to dry better this way:thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I own wheel woollies and carbon collective wheel wands.
much prefer the wheel wands. They are a much softer material and smaller sized.


----------



## GleemSpray

DouglasH said:


> Bought a set from Saverschoice last week, used them last night for first time, used all 3 and they were great, however afterwards when cold water rinsing out my buckets and Woolies, I noticed fibres coming away from the big one, has anyone else found this.


 The wheel woollies do loose a few hairs the first few times you use them but it settles down quite quickly.

Don't Worry ! .... you wont end up with just the shaft LOL


----------



## DouglasH

Thanks for the replies, that's good to know.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

have you guys seen the Adam's 45 degree single wheel woolie ? very handy for getting into those tight areas



















http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355416


----------



## Rob74

My kids bought me some for my birthday but I'm still waiting for delivery


----------

